# Shiv Owners -- where can I find a replacement Fuelselage?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
Building a new shiv and I'm in need of a fuelselage setup. Are they available to the public? Thanks,


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Shiv Fuelselage Hydration System
Model year: 2012
Advertised MSRP: $35.00

Translucent
Part #: 0932-1001
XS/S holds 20 oz

Part #: 0932-1003
M/L/XL holds 24 oz

There are 50 in stock in each size at Specialized so find a dealer and order one.

Cheers.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------

